# buckling with no interest??



## poorboys (Sep 22, 2011)

I have two girls in heat, so I penned them up and went and got one of my bucklings to bred them to, He acted like he had no interest, he is 8 months old, I even led him up to their behinds to catch the smell, he did curl his lips but that was it, I really need this buck to bred with, My other buck is related to all but one of the big girls. How can I get him into action????? My boer buck would love to have his turn, but these are nubians that I'm trying to Bred. any ideas????


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 22, 2011)

Could be a slow maturing buck. Also if he is in with other bucks and he is low man, he may be too intimidated by the others making him mentally uninterested. You may have to put him in another pen away from the other boys for a while. Or he just needs to mature more.

I have had both types. I had a buck that was from slow maturing lines and he wasn't interested in breeding until 18 months old. I also had a young buck that was in with the bigger boys. They were "loving" on him too much. Shortly after I moved him and put a wether in with him as a buddy, he got his groove on.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

I've had one boy that I didn't ever think would 'man up' (he was a year old when he did) but boy howdy, once he did, he was ALL MAN.

My only suggestion would be along what Ksal said...put him in w/ other goats he can be 'the boss of'.  Maybe a B shot and a BoSe shot...?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

We had a Nubian buck that didn't show any interest until he was about 12 months old.  Then he caught up real fast.  Got so hormonal he turned into a right butt and we got rid of him around about 16months.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

I've also seen where a buck seems to have no interest, you never catch him breeding a doe, yet they all got pregnant in the same week.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe he's shy


----------



## poorboys (Oct 3, 2011)

So, my dh built a breeding pen for me, And as for the younger bucks I'm gonna use a buck rag from the boer buck and rub it on them and then put them in the breeding pen, the next time I see a doe coming into heat!! I really noticed that the younger ones don't have that smell and thought I would try it this way, Hope all goes well so I can get these girls bred to the right buck>


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Oct 5, 2011)

i think it has alot to do with the breed of goat, my full texas spanish , will be trying to breed their siblings at 3mnth s ,it could also be that he could be mentally worried about the does being more dominate, my bucklings are weaned 3mnths are put in abuck group and never with does until breeding time, the small bucks actually learn rutting behavior from the big bucks..


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just had my doe bred this week and you can get a comical account of how it went on a thread here on Breeds & Breeding.  One of the things I didn't include in the story, but was helpful, was that the buck was taking his sweet time doing his job...so to get him more in the mood my breeder let one of the other bucks outside the pen next to "the couple" and it made him more possessive and "do his thing" because he thought someone else was going to get his girl!!!  Might be worth a try???


----------

